# Auto dosing pipes



## dfinn (31 Jul 2015)

Hi,

I am going to be auto dosing on a rimless ADA tank and am wondering the best way to fit the pipe work feeding the ferts into the tank. As I understand it the pipes cannot be on contact with the tank water to prevent over dosing etc so I was thinking of using two of these attached to the tank with the long end attached the the pipe from the auto dose, with the short end hanging over the tank just out of the water. I think they would look quite sleek too.

http://www.tankscape.co.uk/Flo-Revenio-J-Shape-Glass-CO2-Tube-Connector

Any thoughts

Dan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (31 Jul 2015)

i use this one work great and look good. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dosing-pu...386?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2594543c52


----------



## viktorlantos (1 Aug 2015)

Dan there's a short version glass U pipe too. ADA has it, and i am sure the cloning companies also deliver it. We're using these too on dosers.


----------



## zozo (1 Aug 2015)

viktorlantos said:


> Dan there's a short version glass U pipe too. ADA has it, and i am sure the cloning companies also deliver it. We're using these too on dosers.



Yup look at Banggood, very cheap and free shipping as well, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## dfinn (6 Aug 2015)

Went with these in the end:





Dan


----------



## ShawnMac (6 Aug 2015)

Looks nice. 

I was unaware contact with the water leads to over dosing, although it makes sense. I was considering making a bit of an inline dosing setup so I didn't have more stuff on the side of the tank. Sounds like this wouldn't work? Does the water tension pull more fert solution than the desired dose? How much more? is it continuous once the solution contacts the water within the dosing tube?


----------



## dfinn (6 Aug 2015)

I am very new to auto-dosing and peristaltic pumps but I have been researching and it looks like contact with the water is best avoided. I suppose also if both macro and micro solution were to slowly seep out near each other they could react together which again you want to avoid.

Dan


----------

